# antibodies high diagnosed with Hashimoto Thyroiditis lots of symtoms



## LoriAnn (Mar 8, 2015)

I am 51 years old Have been feeling weird since 2010 I had hysterectomy May 2010 they left my ovaries.That is when thyroid decided to change. Diagnosed with Hasimoto Thyroiditis in October 2010 have been feeling tired, cant keep eyes open and then wake up multiple times a night, gained 23 pounds the last year :-( only taking 3 0.25 levothyroxine a week ! so confused on having so many symptoms ~tired, weight gain, dry skin, hair loss, constipation, achey, Brain fog ! today TSH 0.75 , T4 0.92, T3 3.1 ! Any suggestions I seem to feel better when I was taking more meds they reduced last year.

Thyroperoxidase Antibody has not been run since november 2013 at that time it was 848 IU/mL (High)

Date

Nov 23, 2013 10:00 a.m. EST

Reference Range

< 9 IU/mL

T3 (Triiodothyronine) Free 3.1 Picogram/ml
Reference Range 2.1 Picogram/ml - 4.1 Picogram/ml

Thyroid Stimulating Hormone

0.75 mcIU/mL

Reference Range

0.34 mcIU/mL - 3.00 mcIU/mL

T4 (Thyroxine) Free

0.92 Nanogram/dL

Reference Range

0.61 Nanogram/dL - 1.35 Nanogram/dL


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

You might want to get other hormone levels checked as well. Have you had your sex hormones checked (estrogen, progesterone, testosterone)?


----------

